# Funny Pics



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)

Funny Pics Source


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)

My laptop is slow, so it takes a while for the pics to load. I'd go down stairs, but then I'd just have to walk back up again.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)

(Magnify Glasses - Condoms - Think About It)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Wingnut (Jul 28, 2005)

LMFAO!!!!! :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

I needed the laugh this morning...Thanks


----------



## vtemti (Jul 29, 2005)

Those are good! I especially like the "not everything is flat in Florida" one. Hey, all of you from Florida, is it true?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 29 2005, 06:00 PM
> * Those are good! I especially like the "not everything is flat in Florida" one. Hey, all of you from Florida, is it true?  *


 I've been to Key west, Miami, Micanopy & Orlando... and it's true. Not everything in Florida is flat.


----------

